# Discomfort



## andfranz

Si può utilizzare in italiano la parola "discomfort"? Si tratta di un contesto tecnico (valutazione dell'adeguatezza delle condizioni di comfort in ambienti chiusi).
Grazie
Cordiali saluti
F.


----------



## bubu7

Ciao *andfranz*, benvenuto su WRF. 
A mio parere sarebbe meglio evitare l'uso di un ulteriore inutile forestierismo.
A seconda del contesto protremo usare le diverse traduzioni italiane: 'disagio', 'scomodità'... o, al limite, minimizzare i _danni_ parlando di 'mancanza di _comfort'_.


----------



## saltapicchio

Secondo me "discomfort" è un po' troppo pesante. Anche io cercherei un'accezione negativa da associare alla parola "comfort": inadeguato, poco, mancante, scarso, insufficiente ecc ecc.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Scrivi la frase in cui vorresti usare discomfort..


----------



## SunDraw

Come grado opposto del "comfort" è davvero un termine tecnologico, da laboratorio collaudi (neppure significherebbe scomodità, ma piuttosto malessere).

Anch'io confermerei che è termine nient'affatto diffuso e suona ostico.

Lo si trova, appunto, solo in relazioni di carattere tecnico, ovvero commerciale dove "fastidio" suonerebbe ...sconfortante.


----------



## andfranz

Paulfromitaly said:


> Scrivi la frase in cui vorresti usare discomfort..


Si tratta di una tesi di laurea in ingegneria. Si farebbe più volte ricorso a questa parola. Un esempio è questo:
"Per quantificare l’eventuale livello di discomfort si è fatto riferimento al metodo B (...)"
Il metodo che cito è riporato da un testo inglese. Di qui il problema.
Grazie per le risposte e cordiali saluti
F.



SunDraw said:


> Come grado opposto del "comfort" è davvero un termine tecnologico, da laboratorio collaudi (neppure significherebbe scomodità, ma piuttosto malessere).
> 
> Anch'io confermerei che è termine nient'affatto diffuso e suona ostico.
> 
> Lo si trova, appunto, solo in relazioni di carattere tecnico, ovvero commerciale dove "fastidio" suonerebbe ...sconfortante.


Esattamente.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

In un testo ingegneristico l'uso di discomfort (acustico, termico etc) ci può stare, anzi è la scelta che ti consiglierei, piuttosto che voler cercare un possibile equivalente in italiano che, non essendo usato dagli addetti ai lavori, risulterebbe poco chiaro.


----------



## Sabrine07

Discomfort si usa come vocabolo tecnico in varie lingue, soprattutto nell'ambito del sistema di prevenzione dei rischi nei luoghi di lavoro. La lascerei così com'è.


----------



## andfranz

Paulfromitaly said:


> In un testo ingegneristico l'uso di discomfort (acustico, termico etc) ci può stare, anzi è la scelta che ti consiglierei, piuttosto che voler cercare un possibile equivalente in italiano che, non essendo usato dagli addetti ai lavori, risulterebbe poco chiaro.


Nel frattempo ho parlato con il relatore della tesi di laurea: mi ha detto che posso utilizzarlo, anche perchè pure "comfort" è di origine straniera.
In alcuni casi potrei utilizzare "assenza di comfort", ma, in effetti, l'uso di termini come "disagio" può risultare poco chiaro.
Grazie
Saluti


----------



## SunDraw

andfranz said:


> posso utilizzarlo, anche perch*é* pure "comfort" è di origine straniera


Sì ma sono di _ricezione_, diffusione, comprensione ben diverse nella lingua italiana.
Un "comfort" per non dilungarsi in una (...scomodamente) lunga "confortevolezza" non lo si nega a nessuno.
(O "confort" dall'originale francese, d'uso anche precedente, ma neanche tanto: agio da Belle Epoque con l'accento alla fine, da anni di Boom con l'accento all'inizio...).

Un discomfort, come detto, è d'ambito specialistico: medico e di "tecnologie per gli ambienti" mi par di capire.
Siamo, per intenderci, nel caso in cui non sarebbe neppure fuori luogo far seguire al primo utilizzo nel testo la traduzione, l'esplicazione del termine (tra parentesi o in una nota...), oppure la definizione, quel che si intende con esso, nell'ambito della propria disciplina.

Vale a dire: mi pare che siamo tutti d'accordo qui che nel tuo caso va anche bene così ...ma non certo in riferimento alla fortuna propria dell'altro termine in capo al grafico... un po' come che dico computer ma non ancora che lo vado a buy...


----------



## andfranz

SunDraw said:


> Sì ma sono di _ricezione_, diffusione, comprensione ben diverse nella lingua italiana.
> Un "comfort" per non dilungarsi in una (...scomodamente) lunga "confortevolezza" non lo si nega a nessuno.
> (O "confort" dall'originale francese, d'uso anche precedente, ma neanche tanto: agio da Belle Epoque con l'accento alla fine, da anni di Boom con l'accento all'inizio...).
> 
> Un discomfort, come detto, è d'ambito specialistico: medico e di "tecnologie per gli ambienti" mi par di capire.
> Siamo, per intenderci, nel caso in cui non sarebbe neppure fuori luogo far seguire al primo utilizzo nel testo la traduzione, l'esplicazione del termine (tra parentesi, in una nota...), oppure la definizione, quel che si intende con esso, nell'ambito della propria disciplina.
> 
> Vale a dire: mi pare che siamo tutti d'accordo qui che nel tuo caso va anche bene così ...ma non certo in riferimento alla fortuna propria dell'altro termine in capo al grafico... un po' come che dico computer ma non ancora che lo vado a buy...


Raccolgo il suggerimento.
Grazie.

""Per indicare con un valore numerico di quanto si è eventualmente lontani da condizioni di comfort (si può parlare di livello di “discomfort”) si è fatto riferimento al metodo B (...)"


----------



## bubu7

SunDraw said:


> Sì ma sono di _ricezione_, diffusione, comprensione ben diverse nella lingua italiana.
> Un "comfort" per non dilungarsi in una (...scomodamente) lunga "confortevolezza" non lo si nega a nessuno.


Concordo. 



SunDraw said:


> Siamo, per intenderci, nel caso in cui non sarebbe neppure fuori luogo far seguire al primo utilizzo nel testo la traduzione, l'esplicazione del termine (tra parentesi, in una nota...), oppure la definizione, quel che si intende con esso, nell'ambito della propria disciplina.


Mi sembra un ottimo suggerimento.



andfranz said:


> ""Per indicare con un valore numerico di quanto si è eventualmente lontani da condizioni di comfort (si può parlare di livello di “discomfort”) si è fatto riferimento al metodo B (...)"


 
Io proporrei: "Per indicare con un valore numerico la mancanza di comfort (_discomfort_) si è fatto riferimento...".

Indicando in corsivo, visto il taglio tecnico della pubblicazione, solo il termine più _ostico_.

Ma perché non prendere in considerazione anche la seguente versione completamente italiana? 

"Per indicare con un valore numerico la mancanza di comodità (_discomfort_) si è fatto riferimento...".

Nel forum di Cruscate è stata aperta una discussione sull'argomento.


----------



## andfranz

bubu7 said:


> Nel forum di Cruscate


 Credo che per il mio caso (tesi di laurea su argomento tecnico nella quale il concetto di “discomfort” è definito attraverso ben determinate espressioni fisico-matematiche, non ci si riferisce a un generico stato di malessere) sia meglio rassegnarsi ad utilizzare il termine straniero, facendo ricorso alla formulazione a cui siamo arrivati insieme. La parola straniera è già stata infatti utilizzata dalla norma europea a cui faccio riferimento.   
In una tesi di laurea di questo tipo è meglio lasciare perdere invenzioni personali ed arbitrarie.
    Grazie ancora.
  F.


----------



## bubu7

andfranz said:


> In una tesi di laurea di questo tipo è meglio lasciare perdere invenzioni personali ed arbitrarie.


Come preferisci. 
Guarda però che traduzioni del termine sono certificate dallo IATE (_Inter-Active Terminology for Europe_) come puoi constatare da questo collegamento.


----------



## andfranz

bubu7 said:


> Come preferisci.
> Guarda però che traduzioni del termine sono certificate dallo IATE (_Inter-Active Terminology for Europe_) come puoi constatare da questo collegamento.


Interessante. Ti ringrazio anche per questo collegamento.


----------



## bubu7

Prego! ...e in bocca al lupo per la tesi!


----------



## SunDraw

bubu7 said:


> la mancanza di comodità (discomfort)


Ma in riferimento alla particolare connotazione "fisica" che ha nella sua lingua di origine, da fastidio a dolore (magari anche avvilente, di sconforto: l'etimo dal desconfort altofrancese di "scoraggiamento"), mi sentirei di confermarne una eventuale traduzione (solo) con "*disagio*" (e non mai "scomodità").

Un po' come il "desease", di cui è secco sinonimo, non è una difficoltà, il malagevole, ma proprio una sofferenza (poco oltre c'è il "distress"...).

Non è trovar qualcosa di "unpleasant", ma un patimento.

Insomma non è lo scomodo né l'incomodo (l'incombente malassortimento "che arreca disturbo" a noi coinvolti sforzatamente), non l'affanno solo figurato.

Ecco, ha qualcosa di quel "disturbo" di cui si parla con il medico: un'afflizione, insomma proprio un grado di malessere, ha un po' della nausea...

Dico bene?

Nè con questo intendevo tornare sulla questione dell'opportunità (che mi sento di confermare ancora una volta) di mantenerlo intradotto (ahimè) nella trattatistica "di settore".


----------

